# I wish I can hire someone to answer all my questions !



## MoneyMouse (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello everyone and thank you for having me here , New to this website and really glad I found it.

My story is long but Ill just get to the turning points , around 5-6 years ago i went thru long a** depression for many issues thank god now I'm living great way better than I expected. I lost around 25lbs and till now I haven't gained much weight i weight around 140-145lbs also 20 years old male ! I look skinny im doing whatever it takes for me to gain weight i eat 3500 calories including a weight gainer. I been doing on and off researches about starting my first cycle I workout 4 days a week and I love it. but for someone whos desperately needing to gain weight should I try out a first cycle? 


I have alot more questions but i'm new here i didn't register here to throw out my questions and leave ! 

again thank you for having me here


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2014)

20 is a little early for a first cycle.  I would keep doing research but wait a few years before you start.  We love questions, well, I don't, but post them up anyways and someone else will probably answer them.


----------



## MoneyMouse (Feb 2, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> 20 is a little early for a first cycle.  I would keep doing research but wait a few years before you start.  We love questions, well, I don't, but post them up anyways and someone else will probably answer them.



Thank you for taking the time replying. 

20 is young for a first cycle ? really odd first time hearing this the guys i see at my gym are between the age 19-23 and on really nice cycles. Ill add this to my notes thank you so much


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 2, 2014)

It's a matter of risk.  The odds of not fully recovering a greater when you're younger.  At 20 it's not a for sure thing, but the risks go up.  By 23 the risks are a lot lower.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 2, 2014)

Huh... Is that why my testicles have never dropped?


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 2, 2014)

Add another 500 calories if that fails add 250 more and so forth!


----------



## musclebird (Feb 2, 2014)

whether your on steroids or not, consume x calories and you gain x weight. when you take steroids the material needed to build the muscle has to come from somewhere, injecting steroids wont pack on any size. eating food will pack on size. you said you cant gain weight on 3500 calories? simple, eat more calories, and if after that you cant putt on weight then you have something medically wrong with you and taking steroids would probably just **** you up more. just consume more weight gainer and you will gradually putt on weight over the long run, its not a race.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 2, 2014)

In this sport, exercise and diet are king.  Steroids are an aid, but do not alter the fundamental fact that you must eat enough food and exercise intensely enough to put on the muscle you want.  I agree that you should wait and research.  

You will discover steroids have a lot of side effects, and some of the sides can permanently alter your body for the worse (i.e. leaving your testes permanently shut down, or leaving you with an enlarged heart, etc.), especially if you don't know what you are doing.  Before  you make the jump, you should know what those potential sides are, how to take steps to avoid them, and be ready to deal with them if you experience any.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 2, 2014)

i work for hand jobs...ill answer any question u got


----------



## MoneyMouse (Feb 2, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Add another 500 calories if that fails add 250 more and so forth!



Even tho im really struggling with 3500 calories but ill try to push it.

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2014)

I agree with the Bros. Eat more and train natty for another couple of years. Plenty of time for gear once you've maxed-out your natural potential. Too soon IMO to take-on risks like sterility, cardiovascular problems, blood pressure, etc at 20.


----------



## woodswise (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey MM.  I hired a trainer two years ago.  He really knows his stuff, diet, exercise, etc.  Now I wish I had hired a trainer years ago.  If you can afford it and are serious, a good trainer will help take you to the next level, and the next one after that, if you are ready for it.


----------



## SuperBane (Feb 2, 2014)

MoneyMouse said:


> Even tho im really struggling with 3500 calories but ill try to push it.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone



Add more QUALITY fats. Try Natural Peanut butter


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 2, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Add more QUALITY fats. Try Natural Peanut butter



Adding avocado to meals helps and oils.

He needs more calorie dense foods.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2014)

SuperBane said:


> Add more QUALITY fats. Try Natural Peanut butter



Big fan of natty PB. Easy way to get some good fat and get to a caloric surplus.


----------



## yeti (Feb 2, 2014)

brother bundy said:


> i work for hand jobs...ill answer any question u got



this. 

Lollll


----------



## yeti (Feb 2, 2014)

Just add a PB & J sandwich between every main meal. 
so assuming you eat breakfast, lunch, and dinner (and a lot of that I hope...), add a PB&J between breakfast and lunch, and another with a gigantic protein shake between lunch and dinner, and finally, one last PB&J with a protein shake (or some greek yogurt? if you want.) before you sleep. 
If you're getting too fat on this, just take out the jelly on one of the sandwiches.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 2, 2014)

fuk the guys at your gym who are on cycles. Its not your body.  Wise up a little and study.  Its not a game, nor should it be taken lightly.  When i was 19 and 20 i knew a bunch of guys on cycles....the didnt know enuf and they fuked their bodies up.  20 years old and 145......you need to be eating more and training hard.  Food at your age is all the amabolics you need.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 4, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i work for hand jobs...ill answer any question u got


Can just give you one and get a credit for later?


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 4, 2014)

My friend you are gonna see awesome gains from food and training we arent lying.. You can literally add 15lbs of raw muscle to your frame in one year.. Thats huge! Do you realize how much bigger thats gonna make you look? Put a couple inches on chest and shoulders and itll further create an image that your even bigger than the 15lbs you made. Bro to your frame those kinda measurements will be significant


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 4, 2014)

First of all-

PAY YOUR ****ING DUES BEFORE GEAR!

I went from 120 to ~212 before I EVER pinned. I did use orals to get past 200lbs, though.

Nevertheless, pay your ****ing dues.

-LEARN TO FORCE FEED! 
-EAT 1lb OF MEAT A DAY!
-GET ENOUGH SLEEP! 
-AIM FOR THE 3/4/5 CLUB! (bench/squat/dead)

-AND...DO THIS FOR A ****ING FEW YEARS THEN USE GEAR!!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 4, 2014)

Just a pound of meat a day?? Lol man wish I could survive on tht..


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 4, 2014)

hulksmash said:


> First of all-
> 
> PAY YOUR ****ING DUES BEFORE GEAR!
> 
> ...


This right here. I started at 143 lbs and 10 years of on and off training later I got to 202 lbs natural. Then tried some aas. 

build a good foundation to work with so when u do decide to start a cycle. You'll keep more of your gains Imo.


----------



## cotton2012 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ever had blood tests done to see where your natty test stands? Just a suggestion, I wouldn't go out and get blood test right away but you should get a check up annually with a doctor anyways for good health, when you do, request a testosterone test, or go get one yourself they are cheap and you can learn where to get one on here. Besides if your considering AAS you need to start learning about the importance of blood test.


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 5, 2014)

unless your planning to stay on blasting (high dosages) then running maintenance (100-200mg of test every week for life) don't even bother, those young guys you see at the gym wash out, come off and look like shyt after, pinning every week for the rest of your life aint fun either... its exciting first few cycles but it gets fukin old real quick

edit- for the guys who say just use food, pay your dues, if youre really okay with pinning, go for it, i got on trt @ like 145, blasted and cruised my way to 225 @ 5'7, its really a thing you gotta do for life with steroids


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 6, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> unless your planning to stay on blasting (high dosages) then running maintenance (100-200mg of test every week for life) don't even bother, those young guys you see at the gym wash out, come off and look like shyt after, pinning every week for the rest of your life aint fun either... its exciting first few cycles but it gets fukin old real quick
> 
> edit- for the guys who say just use food, pay your dues, if youre really okay with pinning, go for it, i got on trt @ like 145, blasted and cruised my way to 225 @ 5'7, its really a thing you gotta do for life with steroids



Lol never gets old for me-I look forward to pinning!

Ain't been off since 2012!


----------

